# tappan lake



## EYE MISOR (Jun 21, 2004)

i fish mosquito and berlin most the time,how is tappan lake compared to these lakes? isnt there mostly saugeyes or both?what is average depth?where is the lake located?thanks in advanced


bob


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

St. Rt.77 to Rt.250 and follow it to Tappan. Can be an excellent suageye lake at times but you will work for them. Variety of depths and structure and as always, you never know where that wacky fish will be. Lot of old roadbeds and some nice points for openers but we get our fair share along the steep banks. Pump casting spoons and blades as well as bottom bouncers with spinner/crawler harness. I personally have not had any luck with cranks but others do quite well with them. Cripple Creek Bait (Jim Corey) is on the left side of the road. Stop in and he will give you more info than you can use in a day.


----------



## EYE MISOR (Jun 21, 2004)

thanks for the info on tappan i pm corey with some ?'s too waiting for him to get back to me thanks again. 

bob


----------



## River Walker (Apr 7, 2004)

The lake is probably 100% saugeye now,years ago,there were walleye but I seriously doubt if any remain,there are rumors of some being in there still though.Like SD said Corey is the expert on Tappan,he'll point you in the right direction.


----------

